
I Published My AWS Secret Key to GitHub - dguo
https://www.dannyguo.com/blog/i-published-my-aws-secret-key-to-github/
======
celias
I learned a few things from Miguel Grinberg's talk at PyCon 2018 - Oops! I
Committed My Password To GitHub!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uaTPmNvH0I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uaTPmNvH0I)

